# J-B Weld KwikWeld - 6 minutes to setup



## Desert_Woodworker

JB Weld has been a staple in my shop for years. Good review.


----------



## patcollins

Believe it or not it is slightly magnetic also. I went to JB Weld on some rare earth magnets and noticed that they kept attracting the JB Weld before I touched them to it. Also works good to attach a heat sink to things that do not have a built in method because it has relatively fair thermal transfer properties (fair, not great).


----------



## ssnvet

They should go with the dual syringe type dispenser, as used with 5 min. epoxy.


----------



## patcollins

> They should go with the dual syringe type dispenser, as used with 5 min. epoxy.
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


I think JB Weld may be too thick to work well in a syringe. 5 minute epoxy is much runnier and it is still sort of hard to get it out of the syringe.


----------



## JoeinGa

I usually keep both the regular JB Weld and the Kwikset on hand. It's good stuff !


----------



## LepelstatCrafts

> They should go with the dual syringe type dispenser, as used with 5 min. epoxy.
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Matt,

They do make the syringe type dispenser. They just didn't have it in my store. Here you go: link


----------



## patcollins

> They should go with the dual syringe type dispenser, as used with 5 min. epoxy.
> 
> - Mainiac Matt
> 
> Matt,
> 
> They do make the syringe type dispenser. They just didn t have it in my store. Here you go: link
> 
> - Mike


That isn't the same stuff, that is plastic weld, notice the color says off-white.


----------

